# Playtime!!! (8 pics)



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnella is beginning to play by herself, or at least throw things around. haha. She's also looking very grown up now. Here are some pics taken this morning:

Arnie loves her foot toys, especially throwing them off the side of her playgym



























if I hadn't taken this one off her she probably wouldn't have thrown it off too








when she throws off all her foot toys and I refuse to pick them up again, she moves onto her bird friendly kitty litter lining the bottom of the gym



























playing with one of my hair ties - I had to give her one of her own because she would throw a tantrum when I took mine away from her


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had to take my hair band away from mine when i go out because lucky got it round her neck and cookie was pulling it  good job i was there
Im cautious with shoe laces aswell when im not around


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hm.... was cookie trying to tell you something? maybe hes fed up with lucky's mood swings lol

and belinda, dally LOVES doing the same thing. foot toys never stay in the dish or on the cage top. i have to pick them up. i think its a favourite game. "lets see how many toys i can make casey pick up again!"


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a bit funny about Arnie playing with the hairband - she once got her head stuck in a keyring - she likes putting her head through things for some reason. So I keep an eye on her when she's playing with it.

Currently all her foot toys from the playgym are on the floor - she will purposefully walk over to the edge and lean over to drop them off, it's definitely a game. She'll do it again as soon as I put them back. Cute though.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Wonderful to see play!  Looks like Arnie was loving his toys!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Yeah, I'm a bit funny about Arnie playing with the hairband - she once got her head stuck in a keyring - she likes putting her head through things for some reason. So I keep an eye on her when she's playing with it.


Machi always nibbles on the one I (inevitably) have on my wrist as a backup (hey, I bartend). I've never let her have it because I was worried about her getting hurt, and now I know to continue trusting instince. Although she doesn't have a partner bird *yet* to jerk her around like lperry's, lol.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL Thats Funny Yea Graystar Likes Foot Toys And I Got Tired Of Picking Them Up Cause They Just End Up On The Floor! Vulture is a stinker as well


----------

